# Impalas Magazine presents their first benefit car show



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

Here is our first flyer for our first show....will be posting up more information and the pre-reg sheet that can be downloaded soon......


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Sounds good.


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

we'd like to say sorry to everyone. We cancelled the show due to weather. we want everyone to enjoy themselves not to be cold and uncomfortable. So we will be moving our show to a warmer date. We thank everyone for all their support. Thank You Traffic cc. 

P.S. we are hosting this instead we hope everyone can come and help out. We are trying to raise toys for a good cause all proceeds will go to Sparks of Love. 
Our entry fee is a $5 unwrapped gift or whatever gift you can do. 



Lets make this special for all the kids. Thank You from Traffic cc. 10 am to 3pm


----------



## 1963-ismael (Jun 21, 2011)

Toro said:


> Here is our first flyer for our first show....will be posting up more information and the pre-reg sheet that can be downloaded soon......


why there?just fucking with you,Impalas s.c will be there 2 support:thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

T.T.T..........


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

1963-ismael said:


> why there?just fucking with you,Impalas s.c will be there 2 support:thumbsup:


see you guys there Ismael......


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

Ok, I have the registration form. I need help putting it on here, I have a pdf file and can't post it on here. Can anyone out there give me a hand please......


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

Toro said:


> Ok, I have the registration form. I need help putting it on here, I have a pdf file and can't post it on here. Can anyone out there give me a hand please......


Please help him...


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

fyi on the flyer for cars it says pre reg due date the 15th instead of the 5th hopefully you haven't print the flyers out


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

EL RAIDER said:


> fyi on the flyer for cars it says pre reg due date the 15th instead of the 5th hopefully you haven't print the flyers out


Thanks EL RAIDER the flyers haven't been printed yet. Pre reg due date is the 5th of March. It was good to see the Raider truck out.Hope to see you March 10th in Soledad


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> Thanks EL RAIDER the flyers haven't been printed yet. Pre reg due date is the 5th of March. It was good to see the Raider truck out.Hope to see you March 10th in Soledad



thx, most likely easy 20 min drive south 101


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

It's more than just 20 minutes for me, but I will be there.:biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

djmikethecholodj said:


> It's more than just 20 minutes for me, but I will be there.:biggrin:


cus it sucks to be you lol 

how you been bro?


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

djmikethecholodj said:


> It's more than just 20 minutes for me, but I will be there.:biggrin:


Thank you.......


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

Wire Wheel King said:


> Here Is the back side of the flier


Thanks to the crew at the Wire Wheel King for 
raffling a set of wire wheels it's going to be a good show......


----------



## 1963-ismael (Jun 21, 2011)

Toro said:


> see you guys there Ismael......


Orale homie you need any help just let me know ill volunteer some time 4 the event :thumbsup::rimshot:


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

1963-ismael said:


> Orale homie you need any help just let me know ill volunteer some time 4 the event :thumbsup::rimshot:


Thanks Homie I will let you know.......


----------



## fidecaddy (Mar 17, 2009)

STREET LIFE WILL BE THERE


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

still need help posting up the reg form....anyone out there know what I can do?


----------



## 1963-ismael (Jun 21, 2011)

hey check out exitwoner on youtube hell performer for free if intersted let me know pm me


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Toro said:


> still need help posting up the reg form....anyone out there know what I can do?


http://docupub.com/pdfconvert/


Convert the PDF into a JPEG here...then you can upload it.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

THE CHOLO DJ will be getting down for this one.


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

djmikethecholodj said:


> THE CHOLO DJ will be getting down for this one.


TTT..


----------



## Classic Dreams (Feb 13, 2008)

If Cholo DJ's there,_ CLASSIC DREAMS WILL BE THERE!!! _


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Classic Dreams said:


> If Cholo DJ's there,_ CLASSIC DREAMS WILL BE THERE!!! _


I'm gonna hold you to it, see you vatos in March.


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

BigCeez said:


> http://docupub.com/pdfconvert/
> 
> 
> Convert the PDF into a JPEG here...then you can upload it.


it says the file is to big, gotta find another way


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

Toro said:


> it says the file is to big, gotta find another way


SEND IT TO ME I CAN DO IT..
:banghead:


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

exotic rider said:


> SEND IT TO ME I CAN DO IT..
> :banghead:


TTT....


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

exotic rider said:


> SEND IT TO ME I CAN DO IT..
> :banghead:


pm me your email Carl and I'll send it out to you asap....thanks bro....


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

Ruthie Skye said:


> Congratulations!!!!


thanks Ruthie, hope to see you there....


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

TTT


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

Toro said:


> pm me your email Carl and I'll send it out to you asap....thanks bro....


PM SENT


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

exotic rider said:


> PM SENT


TTT........


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

Wire Wheel King said:


> PRE REGISTER BEFORE OR ON MARCH 5TH 2012


Yea March 5TH is the due date!


----------



## calbombas (Dec 21, 2007)

Toro said:


> still need help posting up the reg form....anyone out there know what I can do?



LETS SEE, TODAY IT WILL BE TWELVE DAYS W.O A PRE-REG FORM......LETS SEE IF THIS LITES A FIRE UNDER YOUR ASSES.....STEP IT UP , STEP IT UP....


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

calbombas said:


> LETS SEE, TODAY IT WILL BE TWELVE DAYS W.O A PRE-REG FORM......LETS SEE IF THIS LITES A FIRE UNDER YOUR ASSES.....STEP IT UP , STEP IT UP....


what's up George....good seeing you on Saturday....... good thing we are doing this months before so we can iron out the wrinkles, que no? hehehehehe..... when the time comes, this show will be off the hook with all the support from everyone...... I'm really looking forward to it.....


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

exotic rider said:


> SEND IT TO ME I CAN DO IT..
> :banghead:


sent Mr. Carl


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

Toro said:


> sent Mr. Carl


I'M ON IT!:thumbsup:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

exotic rider said:


> I'M ON IT!:thumbsup:


if you could....can you please post it up Carl? Thanks bro.....


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

Toro said:


> if you could....can you please post it up Carl? Thanks bro.....


JUST GOT HOME.. 
HERE YOU GO SORRY IT TOOK SO LONG.
AT LEAST IT WASN'T 12 DAYS!:dunno:
J/K
:roflmao:


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

exotic rider said:


> JUST GOT HOME..
> HERE YOU GO SORRY IT TOOK SO LONG.
> AT LEAST IT WASN'T 12 DAYS!:dunno:
> J/K
> :roflmao:


Thanks Bro!


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Pix r up go to past shows*

http://www.truckrun.net/frames.htm

Nokturnal 10 year


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

Wire Wheel King said:


> PRE REGISTER BEFORE OR ON MARCH 5TH 2012


toro or any body who lives in soledad can you help me find something to do for kids my daughters b day


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

exotic rider said:


> JUST GOT HOME..
> HERE YOU GO SORRY IT TOOK SO LONG.
> AT LEAST IT WASN'T 12 DAYS!:dunno:
> J/K
> ...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ncridahz said:


> toro or any body who lives in soledad can you help me find something to do for kids my daughters b day


nothing in soledad homie is a small town but Salinas is bout 25 min away and there's a Chuck E cheese, a mall , movie theathers or for another 30min drive is Monterey which also has a mall, the aquarium and beaches.


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

whats the faster or easier way to get there from fresno? going through pacheco pass and through salinas or through the south off the 198?:dunno:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

johnnie65 said:


> whats the faster or easier way to get there from fresno? going through pacheco pass and through salinas or through the south off the 198?:dunno:



is 198 thru Coalinga? then yes that is faster because Soledad is off 101 but if you are trailering those curves are a bitch so thru pacheco is safer and is just bout 30 min difference


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

EL RAIDER said:


> is 198 thru Coalinga? then yes that is faster because Soledad is off 101 but if you are trailering those curves are a bitch so thru pacheco is safer and is just bout 30 min difference


TTT.......


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

Toro said:


> thanks Ruthie, hope to see you there....


I shall try my best!


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

PRE REGISTER BEFORE OR ON MARCH 5TH 2012 

A set of 72 spoke will be raffled engraved k-off , 24-k gold , Powder coat ??

THE RAFFLE WILL BE HELD AT OUR BOOTH
SEE YOU ALL THERE THANKS W.W.K.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Wire Wheel King;[SIZE=5 said:


> A set of 72 spoke will be raffled engraved k-off , 24-k gold , Powder coat ??[/SIZE]
> 
> THE RAFFLE WILL BE HELD AT OUR BOOTH
> SEE YOU ALL THERE THANKS W.W.K.



post a pic of the rims I think it will motivate peeps to buy tickets :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

EL RAIDER said:


> is 198 thru Coalinga? then yes that is faster because Soledad is off 101 but if you are trailering those curves are a bitch so thru pacheco is safer and is just bout 30 min difference


the 46 is way more reliable and safer than the 198..... remember the flat tire Jess?


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

LAY M LOW IS IN THE HOUSE IS THERE GO BE A HOP CUZ ARE SINGLE STREET CAR WILL READY 2 TAKE ITS TITLE BACK :nicoderm:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

it's going down............


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

TTT


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

exotic rider said:


> JUST GOT HOME..
> HERE YOU GO SORRY IT TOOK SO LONG.
> AT LEAST IT WASN'T 12 DAYS!:dunno:
> J/K
> ...


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

Toro said:


> Here is our first flyer for our first show....will be posting up more information and the pre-reg sheet that can be downloaded soon......


Cherry 64 will be on display,with a lot of traffic .


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Wire Wheel King said:


> PRE REGISTER BEFORE OR ON MARCH 5TH 2012
> 
> A set of 72 spoke will be raffled engraved k-off , 24-k gold , Powder coat ??
> 
> ...


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

cherry 64 said:


> Cherry 64 will be on display,with a lot of traffic .


:thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Toro said:


> the 46 is way more reliable and safer than the 198..... remember the flat tire Jess?


I said faster not reliable wey :twak: but I like to forget bout that tire hehehehehe uffin:


----------



## calbombas (Dec 21, 2007)

Toro said:


> if you could....can you please post it up Carl? Thanks bro.....



CARL FOR IMPALA MAGAZINE MARKETING AND PROMOTION DIRECTOR. YOUR RESPONSE TIME IS IMPECCABLE....


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

calbombas said:


> CARL FOR IMPALA MAGAZINE MARKETING AND PROMOTION DIRECTOR. YOUR RESPONSE TIME IS IMPECCABLE....


:thumbsup:


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

cherry 64 said:


> Cherry 64 will be on display,with a lot of traffic .


Cherry 64 Allways stopping Traffic.............


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

exotic rider said:


> :thumbsup:


TTT..........


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

EL RAIDER said:


> nothing in soledad homie is a small town but Salinas is bout 25 min away and there's a Chuck E cheese, a mall , movie theathers or for another 30min drive is Monterey which also has a mall, the aquarium and beaches.[/
> 
> THANKZ EL RAIDER


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

Hope everyone has a Merry Christmas and Happy New Years


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

It's going down brothers..........


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ncridahz said:


> EL RAIDER said:
> 
> 
> > nothing in soledad homie is a small town but Salinas is bout 25 min away and there's a Chuck E cheese, a mall , movie theathers or for another 30min drive is Monterey which also has a mall, the aquarium and beaches.[/
> ...


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> Hope everyone has a Merry Christmas and Happy New Years


X72
:nicoderm:


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

cherry 64 said:


> Cherry 64 will be on display,with a lot of traffic .


Thanks for the Support TRAFFIC!!!!!!

It will be a hell of a show........


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

On and crackin....


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

fidecaddy said:


> STREET LIFE WILL BE THERE


Street Life all ways down to roll.........Thanks


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> Thanks to the crew at the Wire Wheel King for
> raffling a set of wire wheels it's going to be a good show......


TO THE TOP!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

exotic rider said:


> :thumbsup:


We will post the Hotel information this week.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Available for Car Shows, fundraisers and private weddings or parties. Car show entertainment includes 70's and 80's tv and music trivia, Motown trivia and sports trivia with prizes to be given out. I also hold dance contests between clubs (using a child or adult club rep.). You're not just getting a dj. You're getting a dj/mc/host all in one. Call for pricing and date availability.
Free dj for welcome back from Iraq or Afghanistan parties.
Call for details, (323) 557-2854 Mike​


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

djmikethecholodj said:


> :thumbsup:


TTT..........


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

It's gonna happen it's gonna happen...so don't try to stop it.


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

We will be posting up the hotel information up today for those who are coming from out of town. It will be a Great Benefits Car Show & concert...... for the kids


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

Here is information on 2 hotels giving discounted rates for those that are coming from out of town for the show. When calling the hotels to make your reservations, you need to mention that you are here to attend the Impalas Magazine Benefit Car Show to get the discounted rate. 

Soledad Motel 8 located at 1013 S. Front St. Soledad,Ca 93960 Phone: (831)678-3814

Valley Harvest Inn located at 1155 Front St Soledad,Ca 93960 Phone: (831)678-3833

Valley Harvest has a bigger parking lot that can accommodate trucks and trailers.


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

ALCATRAZ said:


> :thumbsup:


TTT.........


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

anyone needing pre-reg forms please send me a message with your email address and I can get them out to you....


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

The famous Trokita Loca will be on display at the show for all to see....


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

cover car Smoking 65 and cover girl Jasmine will also be at the car show


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

Toro said:


> cover car Smoking 65 and cover girl Jasmine will also be at the car show


Theirs going to be lots of TRAFFIC in the House!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

Life's Finest will be out there, go ahead and email me the forms so I can print them for my club [email protected]


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

eastbay_drop said:


> Life's Finest will be out there, go ahead and email me the forms so I can print them for my club [email protected]


Eastbay_60 check your email Life's Finest Thanks.....


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

eastbay_drop said:


> Life's Finest will be out there, go ahead and email me the forms so I can print them for my club [email protected]


thanks a lot for the support guys....


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

Toro said:


> cover car Smoking 65 and cover girl Jasmine will also be at the car show


Cover came out bad ass Impalas ,ciso ain't playin


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

*Can you GUYS email me the forms also.. GRACIAS!*

[email protected]


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

Ritchie Ritch said:


> *Can you GUYS email me the forms also.. GRACIAS!*
> 
> [email protected]


Richie check your email thank you Bro........ Luxurious Nor Cal.....in the House!!!!


----------



## parrandero (Mar 24, 2009)

Toro said:


> cover car Smoking 65 and cover girl Jasmine will also be at the car show


:thumbsup:


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

cherry 64 said:


> Cover came out bad ass Impalas ,ciso ain't playin


TTT.........


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> Richie check your email thank you Bro........ Luxurious Nor Cal.....in the House!!!!


TTT........


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

thanks to everyone that has been sending us messages to email them the registration form..... thanks for all the support


----------



## SIXX5SS (Mar 18, 2011)

SO WHEN IS THE PRE-REG GOING TO BE SENT OUT????


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

SIXX5SS said:


> SO WHEN IS THE PRE-REG GOING TO BE SENT OUT????


What's your email address?


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

if anyone needs registration forms, feel free to message me your email address and we can get it out to you right away.....


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

*United Dreams Car Club**Yuma**, Az**Car Hop Rules and Regulations**Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​

OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: 1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM.*

*-EL CAMINOS WILL BE IN THE CAR CATEGORIES-*

*Coronado** Customs will be the official car hop judges.*

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________
*Coronado Customs will be judging the car & truck hop and rulings will be final! If you have any questions send me a pm or call 928-580-8196.*​


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

here is the link for the registration form http://www.docstoc.com/docs/document-preview.aspx?doc_id=111106925


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

Toro said:


> here is the link for the registration form http://www.docstoc.com/docs/document-preview.aspx?doc_id=111106925


TTT.......


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)




----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

Toro said:


> if anyone needs registration forms, feel free to message me your email address and we can get it out to you right away.....


TTT........


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

Toro said:


> View attachment 425736


TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

It's gonna happen.......


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

djmikethecholodj said:


> It's gonna happen.......


and it's gonna happen BIG


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

Check out this cool video by Jazmin Siguenza, the cover model for the Second Anniversary Issue of Impalas Magazine.....










http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cP7hpQkr51o


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

Toro said:


> and it's gonna happen BIG


TTT


----------



## Beer Run Bobby (Aug 12, 2009)

TTT 

And check out my new layitlow post! http://www.layitlow.com/forums/12-l...passes-all-comedy-oldies-concerts-2012-a.html


----------



## Beer Run Bobby (Aug 12, 2009)

TTT I support! -----> Also watcha! http://www.layitlow.com/forums/17-o...passes-all-comedy-oldies-concerts-2012-a.html


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

Bird said:


> TTT


how's it going Bird....hope to see you guys soon....


----------



## Beer Run Bobby (Aug 12, 2009)

TTT Mark Sermeno Owner of Impalas Magazine & American Bombs Magazine to be interviewed on next weeks show to talk about this show and up coming issues. GET READY!

And check out my new layitlow post! http://www.layitlow.com/forums/12-lo...ts-2012-a.html​


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

Check out this little video clip....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Grt9Gszw_Es&sns=em


----------



## Redeemed1 (Jul 7, 2009)

Toro said:


> Check out this little video clip....
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Grt9Gszw_Es&sns=em


Nice!


----------



## Redeemed1 (Jul 7, 2009)

*"WHO'S UR TATTY"* AIRBRUSH BODY ART Going to be out there doing Temporary Tattoos!


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

Redeemed1 said:


> *"WHO'S UR TATTY"* AIRBRUSH BODY ART Going to be out there doing Temporary Tattoos!


TTT........


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

WILL BE THERE.........


----------



## Redeemed1 (Jul 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

STKN209 said:


> WILL BE THERE.........


TTT.....


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> TTT.....


ttt


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

T T T uffin:


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

TTT for Soledad!!!!


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

StreetLowrider said:


> TTT for Soledad!!!!


Thanks for all the support!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

TTT..........


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------

